# Late post...



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

My first red off the beach...8 weight..with a white and brown clouser... Saw em swimming..took off after him and turns out he was starving...


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job! Not bad for your 1st red off the beach!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful catch


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

WOW thats a sick fish. I went to where Chris Sent me earlier this week they were there. They were just to far off the beach for a guy who had to go back to work.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice, gotta love that one!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bet that was a great fight on a fly rod! nice one!!


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

The reds off the beach in Destin are about as finicky as I've ever experienced. I've thrown my entire fly box at em and they turn their nose up at everything. That was a lucky toss...but id rather be lucky than good any day...


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweet red. Beach bite seems better in October, for me at least.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice Redfish.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Flyman1 said:


> The reds off the beach in Destin are about as finicky as I've ever experienced. I've thrown my entire fly box at em and they turn their nose up at everything. That was a lucky toss...but id rather be lucky than good any day...


That's been most of my experience here in Walton Co as well. Once in awhile I'll get one, I've caught more fish blind casting than casting to sighted fish. I for one sure hope the Bonita make a good run down the beach this year!!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!! Big props for getting 'em with feet in the sand. Awesome accomplishment!!


----------

